# New member



## charleflower8 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey everyone been around on other forms since 2016.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Welcome aboard !! -OD


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 7, 2019)

Welcome to IMF.  This is a great forum.  Good people, good sponsors, good advice.  Don't get much better than here.  Let me know if you have any questions while checking the place out.


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Pcushion (Dec 9, 2019)

On behalf of basicstero.ws welcome to IMF


----------



## adhome01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

